# 1981 210 Part name???



## Robvert210 (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out what a certain part is called. It's on the carburetor, and the primary air bleed hose connects to it. It's some kind of metal rod.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try these part diagrams and see if you can find what you are looking for. They don't list a Datsun 210...these diagrams are for an 81 310 with an A14 engine. Carb should be pretty close to what you have:

Part Detail


----------

